# Two sub-types of each personality?



## Last_bus_home (Apr 20, 2020)

The official guide says this about the personalities: “Each resident can have one of eight personality types, each with two sub-types.” They list the eight personalities (Normal as ‘Sweet’ and Uchi as ‘Big sis’) and all the villagers + their personality type (though in this section they list Normal as Normal for some reason), but not the villager’s sub types. So for those of us who have more than one villager of a personality type and have noticed a difference, it sounds like this is real not imagined. Anyone have any more info? Especially from the code, I’d love to know which villagers fall into which sub-type!! Would help for deciding on final villagers but mostly just seems like something we should all know.


----------



## Kindra (Apr 20, 2020)

That's really interesting that this is something that's confirmed!! I only have anecdotal evidence: between my two Uchis, Pashmina sings a LOT and talks a fair bit about gardening, whereas Mira ... doesn't    Similar when I had two Smugs, Lionel would not ever stop singing and yet I've never seen Ken sing once.  
It's incredible how much detail is in this game and it's really nice that they've added in even small variations within personality types to keep things fresher and more unique.


----------



## cheezu (Apr 20, 2020)

Well, with my two crankies, Wolfgang and Boyd, I noticed that they seem to be into different hobbies.
Boyd enjoys doing stuff like weight-lifting, etc., while Wolfgang does a lot of Yoga.
I'm not sure if that's what they meant by that.
I haven't noticed many other obvious differences.
I have 3 lazies (Zucker, Erik and Sherb) and the three of them seem more similar to each other than Wolfgang and Boyd are though I noticed that Zucker seems to talk a lot more about food.


----------



## starlightsong (Apr 20, 2020)

That's really interesting, I have noticed some of my villagers of the same personality seem to do different activities from each other... I only wish these subtypes applied to the dialogue as well, because that's something I've been desperately wishing for for _so_ long but every time I have multiple villagers of one personality they just give me all of the exact same repeated dialogue with no noticable differences.


----------



## Last_bus_home (Apr 20, 2020)

Kindra said:


> That's really interesting that this is something that's confirmed!! I only have anecdotal evidence: between my two Uchis, Pashmina sings a LOT and talks a fair bit about gardening, whereas Mira ... doesn't    Similar when I had two Smugs, Lionel would not ever stop singing and yet I've never seen Ken sing once.
> It's incredible how much detail is in this game and it's really nice that they've added in even small variations within personality types to keep things fresher and more unique.


I found differences between Zell and Marshal, Zell sung constantly, but Marshal (and Raymond) is quieter. Not sure about the others, that was the most obvious difference. I want to know the subtypes and which is which so I can decide what personality to have more than one of and who to go for. Like, I have Punchy and I want Erik but if they’re the same, I’d probably think twice and try to go for two that are different.


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 20, 2020)

I have 3 lazies Zucker, Drago and Barold. To me Zucker and Barold act identical and have identical dialogue. Drago seems more town downed to them. doesn't talk about bugs that much, just food and lazing away. 

But I did notice for my two snooties! I had Opal and Olivia! Legit Opal gave me old lady vibes. Only spoke about stuff you reserved aunt would talk to you. Yet Olivia finally acts like a proper snooty. ahaha She talk about clothes, make up and how someone stood her up on a date.


----------



## Shyria (Apr 20, 2020)

Ohhh that makes sense! I was actually looking for a thread talking about differences in personnalities because I thought I didn't really like lazy having Sherb and Punchy in my town, but recently Punchy moved out to be replaced by Stitches and I found Stitches so much funnier!
Sherb is mostly chilled, very laid back, while Stitches seems more childish to me. Like Sherb will talk about dreams be very positive, while Stitches will go on and on about food and bugs but in a quite comic way.

And now I just got Ketchup (Peppy) and she's very different from Flora. I like Flora but she seems stuck in one dialogue where she talks about the star and how she's one. Ketchup seems much wittier and has different things to say!

I'm very curious about how they labeled those subtypes then! (If they did.)

	Post automatically merged: Apr 20, 2020

I'm also very curious if that's linked to their character, or random? Like could I have a "sleepy" Sherb and someone else have a "childish" one?

Because I did find out that when Stitches moved in, Sherb added some catchphrases of his to his own dialogues.. (but I might be imagining that/could be a coincidence)


----------



## Loreley (Apr 20, 2020)

That's interesting! I seem to have bad luck with this feature though. I used to have two uchis (Reneigh and Agnes) and they acted completely identical. My two normal villagers (Bea and Celia) don't seem to have any notable differences either. I recently got a second snooty villager (Soleil), so I'll have to see if she acts any different from Blanche.


----------



## moonolotl (Apr 20, 2020)

I've had Sherb, Stitches and Punchy at the same time (did have rodeo but didnt really speak to him so)
Stitches always spoke mainly about playing games and Punchy mainly spoke about eating, although there wasnt loads of difference between them. Sherb, however, has given me loads of dialogue ive never heard the other two say and, although I havent had him for very long, already seems super different to the others


----------



## Last_bus_home (Apr 20, 2020)

Interesting to hear everyone’s experiences! I really want to know what’s in the code, like Shyria said, what did they label them? I want to sort out a definitive list. And as Shyria noted too, are villagers always the same sub-type or could two Punchys be different sub-types in different towns.


----------



## Chris (Apr 20, 2020)

I had been wondering this. I have two smugs in my town who have very different dialogue (Lopez and Julian), meanhile my two peppies (Anabelle and Pinky) and lazies (Filbert and Sherb) have near identical dialogue.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 20, 2020)

I don't know if it's just Agnes, or all Uchis, but Agnes is extremely mean and rude.


----------



## Altarium (Apr 20, 2020)

I have noticed this! Sprinkle is always Naruto-running around town while Bianca is usually working out or sitting by the river, even though they're both peppy. Similarly, Skye seems to love yoga while Marina loves to sing and sit by the river.

Dialogue-wise they're quite similar but I do notice some differences, Bianca seems a bit more mature than Sprinkle. I wonder if it has to do with their zodiac sign?

P.S.: we FINALLY have an acceptable name for "normal"! I like "sweet" a lot more, normal made them sound like pokémon lol


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 20, 2020)

I have two peppies in my town, Rosie sings pretty much all the time, whereas Bunnie is quieter. Two lazies too; Zucker enjoys gardening whereas I often find Bob playing in or near the plaza.

So the differences weren’t just my imagination! That’s really cool.


----------



## Shyria (Apr 20, 2020)

Maybe we should all gather like 3/4 sentences that comes up very often in our villagers dialogues and see 
A)what they are
B)if they are always the same for one villager or if it seems to be different from town to town

	Post automatically merged: Apr 20, 2020

Oh yeah I've seen the difference in behavior come up too! Haven't paid much attention to that yet


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 20, 2020)

oh my god... this is game changer??!!!!?? i need another lazy now because punchy & jeremiah are too similar imo

btw, we are just gonna ingore the punchy slander in this thread


----------



## sicklewillow (Apr 20, 2020)

I haven't got Raymond long but I noticed that he has a different hand wave from my other two smugs. Raymond wave goodbye frantically like Bud (a jock) while Marshal and Ken wave goodbye with one hand.


----------



## Altarium (Apr 20, 2020)

sicklewillow said:


> I haven't got Raymond long but I noticed that he has a different hand wave from my other two smugs. Raymond wave goodbye frantically like Bud (a jock) while Marshal and Ken wave goodbye with one hand.


I have also been observing this! It's interesting that my jock and your jock wave differently (Louie waves with one hand), so this might be an indicator of their subtype.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 20, 2020)

Last_bus_home said:


> I found differences between Zell and Marshal, Zell sung constantly, but Marshal (and Raymond) is quieter. Not sure about the others, that was the most obvious difference. I want to know the subtypes and which is which so I can decide what personality to have more than one of and who to go for. Like, I have Punchy and I want Erik but if they’re the same, I’d probably think twice and try to go for two that are different.


Ah, my Zell sings a lot too! If that’s consistent between islands I’d imagine it does have something to do with the personality subtypes. I just wish they were a little different between the main villager personalities too.


----------



## Sir Zyr (Apr 20, 2020)

My two snooties, Ankha and Robin are surprisingly different. Ankha likes to spend her days sitting around, fishing, watering flowers, etc. Whereas Robin works out a lot, does bug catching, and is otherwise more active.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 20, 2020)

I kind of figured this, but told myself it was just an illusion I've manifested  as I hated one villager more than the other.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 20, 2020)

this makes me wanna cycle villagers, and not stick too much with my dreamies list.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 20, 2020)

I've seen what might be examples with Peppies, Normals and Smugs, but to use Lolly and Mitzi for an example:

    both are normals, and both seem to have the same dialogue more of less, but Lolly spends more time singing or walking about, chasing bugs around, and Mitzi spends more time sitting under a tree reading, or sitting by a body of water relaxing.


----------



## Shyria (Apr 20, 2020)

Yes definitely I like it! I've had planned to keep two spots for "cycling" (as in, allow them to move out in their own time so I could get to know new villagers) and this definitely comforts me in the idea!
It's a nice addition I think


----------



## Last_bus_home (Apr 20, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> oh my god... this is game changer??!!!!?? i need another lazy now because punchy & jeremiah are too similar imo
> 
> btw, we are just gonna ingore the punchy slander in this thread


It’s a game changed for me totally, I want another Lazy but now I’d choose based on getting the other sub-type if I could!! Anyone know anyone who digs into the code? I think we really need the dataminers on this.

Also, Punchy is the BEST, new favourite villager and the first time I’ve ever loved a Lazy personality, not just looks. He’s a gem, super eccentric.



JKDOS said:


> I've seen what might be examples with Peppies, Normals and Smugs, but to use Lolly and Mitzi for an example:
> 
> both are normals, and both seem to have the same dialogue more of less, but Lolly spends more time singing or walking about, and Mitzi spends more time sitting under a tree reading, or sitting by a body of water relaxing.



I have the same experience with Skye and Fauna, Fauna is more sedate, sits, enjoys the flowers, stays inside a lot, Skye is always about singing. Today Lolly is taking Skye’s spot (amiibo) so it will be interesting to see if she’s more like Skye (sounds like it from your experience).


----------



## AshdewCrossing (Apr 20, 2020)

Currently I have 2 normals, Lolly and Skye. The two are really similar although I feel like Lolly is more talkative, but that just could be because she's been on my island for longer. Lolly seems a lot lazier than Skye and spends most of her time sitting around and drinking orange smoothies haha. I always catch Skye walking around and doing yoga though. Before Skye moved in I had Gladys, and Gladys was definitely very different to Lolly, in fact I don't recall ever seeing repeat dialogue between the two of them. 
I also have 2 smugs (Shep, Marshal) and 2 snooties (Diana, Soleil) and I can't tell if they're actually different or if I'm just letting their appearance dictate how I picture their dialogue. Shep is definitely more charismatic/outgoing than Marshal though.
In New Leaf however I definitely noticed a difference between my jocks Rowan and Genji. Rowan actually talked about shopping a lot, and was in general a lot more chill. Genji is...Genji.


----------



## Last_bus_home (Apr 20, 2020)

AshdewCrossing said:


> Genji is...Genji.


HAHA! I second this!

I have Genji and Dom (Genji left yesterday), and I think they’re different, but I’m also not sure if I’m letting their looks get inside my head!! Genji works out more though and Dom naruto runs.


----------



## moonbell (Apr 20, 2020)

Wait, so the book says this, but then doesn't say what the sub-types are called? Or which villagers have what sub-type?

Maybe it's randomly generated and that's why they can't say for sure that So-And-So is This-and-That.


----------



## Villager Fan (Apr 20, 2020)

I wonder if separate people worked on each section. “Sweet” is listed under Reactions, Personality Types and Villager Photos while Villager Profiles and DIY Recipes lists it as “Normal”.


----------



## hallatt (Apr 20, 2020)

For me, this applies noticeably to Ruby.

I didn’t have her in previous games but I’ve had a LOT of peppy villagers in the past. I always liked them but I adore Ruby. I think her interests really set her apart. She talks a lot about space and her house is totally space themed. IMO she feels smarter and has a deeper personality than the other peppys who sometimes come across as superficial. It’s really strange because her dialogue is 99% the same as all peppy villagers.


----------



## ctar17 (Apr 20, 2020)

I currently have 2 lazies and 2 snootys

For my lazies, Deli seems to be more nerdy with always reading books while looking at things, while Bones seems to be more playful always airplaning around everywhere.  They both talk the same though

My snooties (Gloria and Vivian) haven't had too much of a difference that I've noticed, but Vivian does like to sit down and read A LOT.  Haven't noticed this with Gloria.  Again, both talk the same


----------



## Dizzardy (Apr 20, 2020)

I have two lazys and two crankys right now.

I haven't really noticed a difference, although I've only had one of my crankys for about a day so far. 

I guess I'll just have to keep a closer eye on them.


----------



## ctar17 (Apr 20, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> Ah, my Zell sings a lot too! If that’s consistent between islands I’d imagine it does have something to do with the personality subtypes. I just wish they were a little different between the main villager personalities too.



I have Zell too, he's my only smug, but he loves to sing a lot as well.  My only villager currently that sings.


----------



## axo (Apr 20, 2020)

My two peppy villagers (Puddles and Audie) have pretty different dialogue. For me, Audie talks a lot about her favorite TV shows and comic books and music, while Puddles is always talking about how she wants to be a popstar.


----------



## Dormire (Apr 20, 2020)

I kinda noticed this too!

My smugs:
Raymond: Acts like a peppy villager, double waves, talks about fashion and always walks next to Marshal.
Marshal: Kind of like a sophisticated person, waves with his one hand, sings the most next to Jacques, never seen without Raymond or is around Raymond's vicinity at all times. (Unless he goes to shopping or the museum.)
Jacques: The "cool and hip" dude, likes cooler outfits unlike Raymond and Marshal, sings a lot and everywhere, probably dating Cherry since they're always together(loljk), Waves with one hand or with his two hands if in a good mood. Also every female villager talks about him.

My normals:
Merengue: Works out more and does Yoga a lot. Polite but is extremely extroverted. Loves cute clothes.
Mitzi: Reserved, quiet, prefers to wear glasses and read books everywhere. Prefers down-to-earth clothing despite barraging her with fancy clothes. Also is very inquisitive by observing flowers, bugs and trees with a magnifying glass!


----------



## BigBadButterfree (Apr 20, 2020)

The only thing I can contribute to this is my 2 sweets (and yes I like that more than "normal").

I have Carrie and Marina. They both talk about reading and cooking a lot, so I haven't really noticed much dialog difference. However, Carrie likes to do yoga a lot, and take walks. Marina sings a lot, and I've never seen Carrie sing.

I also have 2 smugs but I'm trying to get rid of one so I don't talk to him, so I don't know of any differences there.


----------



## yeolgi (Apr 20, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> I don't know if it's just Agnes, or all Uchis, but Agnes is extremely mean and rude.



I think you just got unlucky with one of the meaner sub-types, my starting Uchi villager (Fuchsia) is really nice. She writes letters to me often and is always wandering around town while singing this cute song.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Apr 20, 2020)

My two crankies are identical and one has to go. My first two peppys were also identical but one of the new ones is notably different.


----------



## cinch (Apr 20, 2020)

.


----------



## Last_bus_home (Apr 20, 2020)

moonbell said:


> Wait, so the book says this, but then doesn't say what the sub-types are called? Or which villagers have what sub-type?
> 
> Maybe it's randomly generated and that's why they can't say for sure that So-And-So is This-and-That.


I know, I was seriously disappointed when I read there were sub-types and then they didn’t explain them! it was the most exciting thing I’d read, I really want to know more.



Villager Fan said:


> I wonder if separate people worked on each section. “Sweet” is listed under Reactions, Personality Types and Villager Photos while Villager Profiles and DIY Recipes lists it as “Normal”.


Yeah, I noticed that too. Sweet is a nicer name than normal and fits them, but I assume the team didn’t communicate properly on which they were going to use!

Some really interesting stuff about the Peppy villagers, I got Cheri as a random move in and couldn’t stand her, I did try. She seemed very focused on the pop-star thing and I didn’t like her lack of interests. Didn’t help that I don’t find her cute. She asked to move out within a week. Have a bunch of Peppy amiibos: Tangy, Rosie, Sprinkle, Flora, Anabelle and Ruby but can’t choose who to invite because I have just been put off the Peppy personality type.


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 20, 2020)

This is really cool! I was worried about having same personalities for my last two slots, but this is a game changer. Not every personality is exactly the same. I’ve notice this with Ed and Kyle. Ed likes to smell and study flowers and Kyle sings *a lot.*


----------



## Saga (Apr 20, 2020)

I have three peppies, and the only difference to me seems to be that Tangy sings a lot, while Flora and Pango spend more time doing yoga or running around. But all of their dialogue seems to be pretty much the same.

I also have two normals, and again, one sings CONSTANTLY while the other never sings. Their dialogue might be different, but I haven't paid close enough attention to be sure. Again, they seem pretty similar.

But their different actions/hobbies could also be due to models, and some animals not being able to sing. Anteaters, horses, and flamingos all have long beaks or odd mouth shapes that could make animating them singing really hard.

I wonder if the distinct subsets are more obvious in some languages than others? I feel like in English, it's really hard for me to tell. Maybe Japanese has greater distinctions? I'll have to switch my language and try to see.


----------



## popstar (Apr 20, 2020)

this is really interesting! i heard other people saying that their *raymond* sings a lot so i was excited to see it when *raymond* was moving into my town but i don't think i've seen him sing even once yet! i do see him watering flowers quite often compared to other villagers, and he likes to do yoga i've seen him in the museum once so far

*apple* likes to airplane run around all the time, but i've never seen *rosie* doing it - their dialogue is basically the same though, and they both like to sing equally as much, and they both like to do yoga.. i can't recall seeing either of them in the museum so far, and they have both only woken up early once each

*sherb* compared to *bob* has had more unique dialogue, talks about the bugs in his house more often than bob, they both like to go to the museum equal amounts i've noticed.. *sherb* never airplane runs, *bob* does it quite a lot, bob has woken up early once but sherb hasn't

*skye* sends me loads of letters compared to the rest of the other villagers in my town, my inbox is full of letters from her and i've only sent her 2 maybe 3 letters! she also sings all the time, every day, i've seen her in the museum a couple of times, and seen her doing yoga a few times

*judy* i have seen in the museum very often, especially looking at the fossils, i've found her there atleast 5 times - i don't think i've seen *freya* in the museum ever so far, *freya* likes to do yoga much more often than* judy.. *they both like to visit the tailors

*dom* airplane runs around all the time, he likes to sing, and had a duet with *apple* a few days ago! i haven't seen him visit the museum yet, my previous jock villager *peck *visited the museum quite often and he also liked to run around pretending to be an airplane, but he never sang

*pashmina* i've never seen airplane run, she likes to visit the tailors, and i've seen her in the museum a couple of times - i don't have any other uchi villager to compare her to


----------



## alv4 (Apr 20, 2020)

What's the official guide?
Were can you get it?


----------



## Cranky Squirrel (Apr 20, 2020)

Okay, this makes sense. When I first met Judy, I couldn't believe that she was the snooty personality type. She's such a different snooty than Snooty, my other snooty villager.


----------



## Last_bus_home (Apr 20, 2020)

alv4 said:


> What's the official guide?
> Were can you get it?


It’s an official guidebook, it’s being released on different dates in different countries because I think there have been delays, I had mine preordered on amazon, came yesterday.

I wish there was a way we could get more concrete information about this!! I love hearing everyone’s experiences but I I wish there was a way to find out things for sure. I can’t of any way to be certain what’s what without looking at the code or getting in touch with the guidebook contributors.


----------



## moonbell (Apr 20, 2020)

Last_bus_home said:


> Have a bunch of Peppy amiibos: Tangy, Rosie, Sprinkle, Flora, Anabelle and Ruby but can’t choose who to invite because I have just been put off the Peppy personality type.



If it helps, and if it's not totally random - my *Rosie* is quite the aspiring pop star, loves to sing, yoga, and I see her doing other exercise as well.

And just to contribute to the overall discussion -

*Ken* seems really into the whole actor and influencer thing. He also reads with glasses on, and I've seen him studying trees/flowers with a magnifying glass.

Today is *Kiki*'s first day but so far I've noticed her very enthusiastically bug hunting and studying trees/flowers with a magnifying glass


----------



## 0orchid (Apr 20, 2020)

I have 3 normals right now: Maple, Marcie, and Dora. *Maple* talks about dating and romance sometimes (snooty subtype? my snooty *Willow* never talks about romance disappointingly). *Marcie *just moved in so I'm not really sure about her yet. Dora talks a bit more about reading and interior design than the other two and she seems to like gardening a lot. I see Maple wandering around in her tracksuit or with weights pretty often (jock subtype? lol). *Apple* loves to work out it seems and is almost constantly doing yoga, carrying around dumbbells, or something like that. When I had *Sprocket* he used to sing all the time (smug?) and seemed super vain about his muscles.* Hamlet* doesn't seem as obsessed with himself so far!

I used to have two uchis before Plucky moved out. *Plucky* was obsessed with cooking and talked about it constantly and did airplane runs nearly 24/7 when she was outside.* Deirdre* doesn't do either of those things very often!

I'm super glad this has been verified in the guide, it makes them a lot less one-dimensional. It would be cool if there's eventually a list categorizing all their sub-types if it's something that's fixed for each villager and not rng.


----------



## Last_bus_home (Apr 20, 2020)

moonbell said:


> If it helps, and if it's not totally random - my *Rosie* is quite the aspiring pop star, loves to sing, yoga, and I see her doing other exercise as well.
> 
> And just to contribute to the overall discussion -
> 
> ...



Thanks, it does help! I had Rosie and Tangy in my NL town and this time around I haven’t got any, it’s strange to go off a personality type altogether. 

That second part really made me laugh though, I have Fauna the deer in my town so I automatically thought your villagers were studying Fauna.


----------



## xara (Apr 20, 2020)

i have 3 smugs and they all seem kinda different from each other in terms of what they like. marshal prefers to stay home and is more polite rather than flirty. henry really loves singing and is usually sitting on the ground somewhere whenever i see him. shep, however, is kind of boring but really likes crafting


----------



## moonbell (Apr 20, 2020)

I've decided I'm going to start taking notes on all my villagers, including how they wave goodbye. I'll post that once I have enough worth posting. Hopefully others will find it useful or interesting!



Last_bus_home said:


> That second part really made me laugh though, I have Fauna the deer in my town so I automatically thought your villagers were studying Fauna.



While Fauna is definitely worth some studying because she's so cute - you should have laughed at me for totally misusing a word in my distractedness, haha. I've edited my original post to say trees/flowers.. (thought of using flora, which was what I originally meant, but eh) *forehead smack*


----------



## Dustbird (Apr 20, 2020)

Marina is in my boyfriends town and she sings. All. The. Time. 

Fauna never signs and usually walks around reading or looking at flowers.

Molly trains a lot, mostly weightlifting. 

Bunnie and Audie seem pretty much the same, talk about favorite tv shows and fashion and being a pop star. But I've seen some peppies display "hidden depths", unexpected fact drops about space and such. None of them sing very often. 

Bam seemed more muscle focused than Sparro, who's more laid back. 

Ed was narcissitic as **** whereas Kyle is just a cool guy who likes music and fashion. 

Drago was super-duper quirky, said the strangest things. Erik and Zucker, especially Erik, seem much more childlike. 

Reneigh used to naruto run all. The. Time. Deirdre doesnt do it as often but otherwise seems nearly identical. 

Some people have said their snooties feel like aunts, which confuses me because Whitney does NOT come off that way. Talks about fashion a lot and very focused on her "image". 

Dobie really is a cranky old man, whereas Octavian hasn't come off as quite so old, but he's in my boyfriends town and havent talked with him a lot so far.

That's all I've got. We should compile some kind of data on this. 

Also, sweet is MUCH better than normal and explains their personality waaaaay more accurately.


----------



## marea (Apr 20, 2020)

I have 2 peppy villagers, Sprinkle and Rosie. I said in another thread that they talk about/do different things. Sprinkle is always running around but Rosie likes to chill and i never see her pretending to be an airplane. Rosie also talks about video games sometimes but i never got this kind of dialogue from Sprinkle, maybe because Rosie has a tv in her house? idk. It might be just a coincedence, but right now they dont feel very alike to me.


----------



## Goop (Apr 20, 2020)

Ah this makes so much sense!
I have Beau and Zucker, both Lazy, and I noticed they had completely different dialogues. ^^
Beau tends to talk about the bugs that live in his house and food, while Zucker talks more about napping and food with absolutely NO mention of bugs or concerning dialogue (Beau once told me the bugs under his floor whispered a DIY recipe to him? _*You good*_, Beau?)​


----------



## Katarzyna (Apr 20, 2020)

I have three peppy villagers: Audie, Cookie, and Flora. Things I have noticed to be different are that Flora is always doing the thing where she zooms around like doing sprints? I saw Audie doing it with Dom and Merengue the other day (for three hours...) but I've never seen Cookie doing it. 

As far as working out, I have NEVER seen Flora even once change into work-out attire or work out _ever_. She just doesn't work out. Audie is big into working out with her athletic jacket and sporty shades, and she is usually lifting weights. Cookie on the other hand will sometimes change into a work out tank, but she will opt for doing the stretching/yoga kind of moves.

If these little sub-activities speak to their "sub-type" then I feel like these difference could be some clues!


----------



## theravenboys (Apr 20, 2020)

I have 2 uchis, 2 lazies, and 2 jocks.

My uchis are Muffy and Canberra and they couldn't be more different in their behavior! Muffy sings all the time (she loves singing by the river and the ocean) and I've never seen her do the airplane run. She also seems to enjoy doing yoga. Canberra pretty much only airplane runs or just walks around the island. I've seen her singing once but it was with a group of 2 other villagers. I'm not sure if she ever works out or does yoga but I've never seen her in her workout outfit whereas Muffy is in hers quite a lot. (In fact, I don't think I've ever seen Canberra change clothes?? Muffy has three outfits she likes: her default one, a design my friend put up in the store, and a workout outfit. She rotates between those a lot.)

My lazies are Erik and Rex and I'd say they're pretty similar. Their dialogue is definitely the same but I'm more likely to catch Erik smelling flowers or getting distracted by a butterfly while Rex loves to fish (Erik fishes sometimes too, though).

My jocks are Sprocket and Goose. They're all about MUSCLE MADNESS!!! with their dialogue but I feel like Goose actually works out a LOT more than Sprocket. I hardly ever see Goose sitting down while Sprocket sits under trees a lot. Goose mostly lifts weights while I see Sprocket doing yoga more often than weight-lifting. I'd say as far as behavior goes, Sprocket actually acts more like a lazy than a jock because both my lazies love to sit under trees. Sprocket also fishes a lot and sometimes has his net out trying to sneak up on bugs. I don't think I've ever seen Goose with his net and I've only seen him fishing once or twice.


----------



## cloudmask (Apr 20, 2020)

this is really interesting, and other people's descriptions of villagers that i also have seem pretty spot-on.

i have two sweets: merengue and sydney. merengue likes to work out a lot, while i haven't seen sydney work out once, i don't think. sydney sings _all_ the time, while merengue hasn't sung once. syd also seems much more introverted than merengue. they both talk a lot about cooking, but it feels like sydney is more interested in flowers and reading than merengue is.

i think my two smugs, lopez and curlos, are the same sub-type. they are both very interested in flowers (inspecting and watering them) and don't really sing. the same dialogue so far, as well.

i've had two uchis: plucky and renee. renee seems a bit more shady, always trying to pawn things off on me and overall acting pretty mischievous. i don't remember a lot of specifics about plucky since she's moved out, but i remember she ran around a lot, while renee doesn't really run at all.

bianca, a peppy type, doesn't talk as much about being a pop star as the peppy types did in previous games, though she's still focused on being popular. she runs around a lot and likes to talk about tv shows.

hopper, a cranky type, doesn't seem very cranky at all. he's more of an old man than anything else, talking about not being as young as he used to be and sitting down a lot.

sprocket, a jock, sings *constantly*. other than this it's pretty hard to set him apart since he's just a typical jock, always talking about his muscles and working out.

anchovy, a lazy type, is naruto running. all. the. time. constantly talking about bugs and just in general being weird.

amelia, a snooty type, seems *far* less snooty than i had expected her to be. i think she's the polite aunt sub-type that some people are mentioning. doesn't talk about fashion that often, and has never talked about romance. just very polite and high-class.

i would love more official info on this!


----------



## theravenboys (Apr 20, 2020)

Dustbird said:


> Some people have said their snooties feel like aunts, which confuses me because Whitney does NOT come off that way. Talks about fashion a lot and very focused on her "image".



This is super interesting to me because my snooty (Blaire) definitely gives me aunt vibes. The only time she ever talks about fashion is if she comments on my outfit which is a design someone made (I noticed all villagers will comment on designs though). Because she's the only snooty I've had, I didn't realize there was a different "type" out there.


----------



## DORITO-SAN (Apr 20, 2020)

This is so crazy, I was literally talking about this with a friend earlier today and its something I wanted in this game before the title was even announced. 

Not sure if I brought it up on this board before but I was thinking that they would kinda "blend" the personalities to create more unique dialogue and maybe fit a particular characters design more
It's very interesting that they seemed to be implemented through a villagers hobbies!

Here's my research:
So when I got Lucha(smug), I thought they toned down the smug personality because he didnt have that sort of eccentric or vaguely flirty dialogue that the smugs in NL had, but Kidd HAS that kind of dialogue
I guess Lucha is more a reserved smug? I dunno

My two lazys are Raddle and Deli, Deli is almost always reading and checking out the flowers. My boy spent nearly an hour in the same flower patch just.... reading and looking at the flowers, very cute.
Raddle seems to talk about food more? 

The two grumpys, Dobie and Gruff, both have different attitudes. Gruff seems constantly annoyed with tasks while Dobie is more light-hearted. I even caught Dobie singing! Also Gruff gets the most fleas out of all my villagers, unrelated

Id like to get another peppy or jock in the town to see if theyre any different from Victoria or Teddy


----------



## sdw4527 (Apr 20, 2020)

I definitely have the same 2 lazy sub types in that case as Simon and Cube both talk about bugs all the time and enjoy running around the plaza. For normals, it's a bit hard to tell. I feel like Fauna stays in her house a lot more than Maple does. Maple tends to like to go outside often and exercise near the plaza.


----------



## Zura (Apr 20, 2020)

Woah sub personalities is a game changer. Villagers won't be 1 dimensional card board cutouts anymore


----------



## GEEBRASS (Apr 20, 2020)

*Julia* is definitely the _auntie_ version of Snooty.

*Del* is the _old man_ version of Cranky. Octavian is on day two of camping, but it sounds like he's not "old man" Cranky, which is good news!

*Rex* and *Beau* as Lazy seemed very similar (always the bugs in the floor), which is why I moved out Rex.

My second Sweet moved in today, and I'm curious to see how Midge and Coco compare.

Kyle and Hans are my Smugs. *Kyle* is all about being a cool rock star. *Hans* wants to be an actor, and seems maybe a bit more aloof, but he hasn't been around long enough to see how much they differ (and Kyle is leaving soon).


----------



## Solio (Apr 20, 2020)

I'm really curious what the actual (coded) differences between these sub-types are.
A lot of statements in here I can get behind. In fact, I observed similar things. However, this could just be purely coincidental or a case of confirmation bias.


----------



## Hoosker (Apr 20, 2020)

Just wanted to pop in here to add that I'm currently island hopping, and ran into Julia.
She didn't give me the normal Snooty intro line that I'm used to hearing when I talked to them on islands (ending with the bit about "I'm ALWAYS down to dish, darling", or whatever!). It threw me off to the extent that I googled her to make sure she's still a snooty type!

Could this be an indicator of a subtype of personality?


----------



## Mairen (Apr 20, 2020)

What I'm curious about is are the sub-types set? Or could someone for example have a wolfgang type A and someone could have a wolfgang type B


----------



## cicely (Apr 20, 2020)

Mairen said:


> What I'm curious about is are the sub-types set? Or could someone for example have a wolfgang type A and someone could have a wolfgang type B


I'd also like to know this.
Someone earlier in the thread said their Marshal doesn't sing, but mine sings constantly.
I noticed every person who has Marina (myself included) says she sings a lot. Not just in this thread either, so Marina might be set?
I have three normals, and of them only Marina sings. Aurora and Vesta do not. Other than the singing I see no difference in them, though, and the repeated dialogue is a bit annoying lol


----------



## moonbell (Apr 20, 2020)

Mairen said:


> What I'm curious about is are the sub-types set? Or could someone for example have a wolfgang type A and someone could have a wolfgang type B



This is definitely something we need to know! I think my Ankha might be the Aunt type and if possible I think I'd rather she be the other one. And if Tangy is the same sub-type as Rosie.. that might bug me now that I know that another Peppy could be somewhat different than how Rosie is. (I don't have Tangy moved in yet to test myself)


----------



## Mairen (Apr 20, 2020)

If that's true it would add an entirely new dimension to the trading aspect of this game.


----------



## Insulaire (Apr 20, 2020)

I had a good chuckle at the end of this convo between two Peppies— they may not have varying interests like the sub-type theory suggests, but they are starting to get self-aware about it!


----------



## Saga (Apr 20, 2020)

Holy cow, are you guys saying there are lazies who don't talk about bugs in the floor?! I need one of those ASAP! Both Spork and Cranston talk about them constantly. Gross.

I'm also encouraged to hear that there are friendlier/nicer uchis. Diva is just rude and sarcastic all the time. We're supposedly good friends but she's still such a jerk to me. ;_;


----------



## Aydree (Apr 20, 2020)

this is very interesting, I’ll write out my villager’s personalities just to contribute and hopefully gather more data on this.
*Dom* is my only jock, but like others have said, he loves to naruto run more than actually exercising. He is also ALWAYS eating a donut.

*Melba* and *Merengue *have similar dialogue, but Melba clearly loves to read and observe flowers, bugs, trees. Merengue doesn’t read at all, and instead loves to walk around, water my flowers, and converse with other villagers. They both work out, and I see Merengue doing yoga more than Melba. 

*Erik* and *Stitches *also have VERYY similar dialogue. They both are super adorable and seem more on the childish side. I notice that Stitches talks more about food and likes to naruto run, whereas Erik talks more about bugs, and loves to fish and observe trees, flowers, bugs.

*Eugene *is my only smug so far, and he seems to be on the flirty side, rather than polite, and LOVES to sing and dance. Hoping to eventually replace Eugene with *Julian*, so if anyone has Julian I’d love to know if he’s like this as well.

*Apollo *is my cranky and he also LOVES to sing and water my flowers. He always comments about having no energy and admires how I always run around the island doing things. He may be more on the "grandpa" side? Im not 100% sure.

*Phoebe* loves to weightlift and workout. She doesn’t sing at all, and seems to have more of an edgy way of speaking compared to *Katt, *my old uchi. *Katt* used to sing all the time and was super social with the rest of my villagers. Katt seemed slightly more "sisterly" compared to Phoebe. 

*Bianca* is ALWAYS talking about wanting to be a popstar, which is surprising cause I think someone else on here mentioned she talks about movies and shows a lot. She also always does yoga.


----------



## astermallow (Apr 20, 2020)

wow, this is interesting. I'm really hoping the sub-types are "set" instead of randomly generated for each villager, that way there can maybe be an eventual list of who does what. (though there could also be a disadvantage to that, if 2+ of your dreamies are the same personality AND same type.) there's several villager personalities I've wanted multiples of, but I've been wary of repetitive dialogue... this could actually be a pretty big game changer.

I'll say that my* audie* works out a LOT, it feels like she's in her workout gear 24/7, whereas I've had other peppies on my island that I never noticed that with. *punchy* was definitely the type of lazy villager that talked about bugs a lot, I believe my *stitches *wasn't and was more about food etc but I gave him away pretty quickly so my memory is fuzzy. *cyd* mentioned his "old bones" and stuff like that often (maybe the sub-types of crankies are old vs... something else?), I just moved in wolfgang so I'm going to be paying attention to see if he does the same.

maybe there'll be some sort of community resource (either here or on another platform) where people can report what villagers they have + what behavior they've noticed. this is actually pretty cool. I was hoping for more villager variety in NH and this might've been how they did it.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 20, 2020)

I have Hamphrey, and he's pretty rude at times. Which is hilarious, since she seems to really enjoy staring at flowers all day. There's also Freya, who has not very snooty dialogue -- you'd think she was Normal!


----------



## swifterly (Apr 20, 2020)

wow! so we weren't just imagining it?! this is very cool, it definitely helps give the villagers more variety. reading through this thread i think it's likely the subtype is set for each villager, as most people are agreeing about the behavior of their copies, but some do not and there's definitely not enough data yet to tell for sure.

as for mine:

*stitches* talks a lot about the bugs and seems zany and rather childish. he doesn't talk about food hardly at all. i was surprised at this behavior because it didn't seem very much like the lazies from past games. but i recently got *rodeo* who is already giving me new dialogue i haven't seen before - acting more like a 'classic' lazy who talks about food a lot.

my *audie*, like a lot of people have been saying, works out a LOT. it's very cute with her bright glasses lol. my other peppy, *nibbles*, i've never seen her work out other than the yoga stretching. i've seen audie talk about tv shows and manga though she and nibbles both talk about the pop star thing a lot.

for my 2 normals, i haven't noticed much dialogue difference, maybe slight. *marcie* waters flowers all the time, talks about books and reading, and is found in her house a lot. i've never seen her sing. she also sends me the most letters of anyone, often unprompted. *savannah* on the other hand _loves_ to sing. i find her singing pretty much every day. she hangs around the plaza a lot and often talks to other villagers, seeming more extroverted in general.

my first jock, *rowan*, i didn't have very long but he was _extremely_ muscles focused in dialogue and usually found lifting weights outside his house. *snake* i just got recently and though he still talks about working out quite a bit he already seems less annoying to me. He fishes and sits under trees a lot.

i've had two crankies, *avery* and *ricky*  both of whom were very old man. i really didn't like the shift of cranky from actually-grumpy to just old-man, so it's really encouraging to hear there's another subtype i might like more.

my snooty, *pancetti*, definitely seemed to be the aunt-type. i'm about to have velma move in so it'll be interesting to see if she'll be the same.


----------



## Velvet_nosebleed (Apr 20, 2020)

I have 2 uchis (Plucky and Katt). Katt seems more tomboyish compared to Plucky. Plucky carries around a lunchbox quite often.

I also have 2 crankies (Grizzly and Cyrano) and Cyrano is more rude than Grizzly. Grizzly is more of the nice old man stereotype while Cyrano is the mean old man stereotype.

I get my second snooty (Naomi) tomorrow so I will compare her to Gigi when she moves in.
One thing about Gigi is that she is very proper but not mean. Maybe only slightly shady. And she carries a purse around and does yoga a LOT. Curious how Naomi is going to act.

My lazy is Moe and he rarely talks about bugs on the floor but he does talk more about food. He like the “classic” lazy. He sent me a letter saying he dipped it in gravy and licked it off.

Rosie is my only peppy and she always talks about being a pop star and she is always singing in the town square.

Dora is my sweet villager and she is the nicest villager on the island. She also loves talking about books

My only one I’m confused about is my smug villager, Huck. He never really talks about one thing exclusively. He will sometimes mention his clothes but he never flirts. But he does like to show off poses and stuff.


----------



## Ace Marvel (Apr 20, 2020)

Julian and Colton are very simliar, in your face outgoing and Raymond is more lay down and polite.
Rod is more chill and Dom is an emotional rollercoaster.


----------



## mayortiffany (Apr 20, 2020)

I get a lot of repeat dialogue from my two smugs, Raymond and Henry. Maybe having the same dialogue indicates they are of the same subtype?

It's really cool that the subtype system was introduced, and it'd be great if we could figure out what villagers belong to what subtype. I do't want to boot out Raymond or Henry, but in the future, it'd be nice to know so I can try and get a different subtype for my 10th villager.


----------



## Sicariana (Apr 20, 2020)

I'd really like to have a peppy that doesn't go off about being a pop star all the time. Hopefully the other subtype isn't as obnoxious?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Apr 20, 2020)

This is so cool to know! I wish there was a clear way to know which subtypes are what and for what villagers these apply to but I guess I'll have to see them for myself


----------



## kappnfangirl (Apr 20, 2020)

This is awesome! I have noticed that my two lazies (prior to claude leaving) had different quirks, its very interesting

I've noticed that my normals have different quirks too, Molly is constantly working out whereas Marina is always singing and sitting down looking at the sky. They are both too cute.


----------



## galactickat4240 (Apr 20, 2020)

I realized that people are starting to respond to this thread with what their villagers are doing to see if they correspond to a subtype so I wanted to do it too!

*Buck, *the resident jock, I often notice him working out and asking me about muscles. He often gives out self-care tips and workout tips so he is big on working out. 

*Pashmina*, my current sisterly villager, I notice her singing all the time, she talks to me a LOT about her life back in the country before she moved to the island, she also is a bit sassy but sisterly and cares about you. I had *Plucky* as well, before she left I often found her airplane running. I never remembered her too much being mean. 

*Bruce, *a cranky, I often find him observing flowers and lazing about, but I haven't observed his behavior too much. Same with *Kabuki*, my other cranky. I should observe their behaviors more. 

*Apple* talks about television and being a popstar, but she's sweet much like her name. I find her working out and doing yoga! *Annabelle *talks about some of the same tthings Apple does but is less about the popstar thing I think? Much like Apple, she works out and does yoga. 

*Velma, *my only snooty at the moment seems really sweet, maybe with a hint of sassy. She never talks about fashion too much unless she's at my Able's and I often find her using her magnifying glass (inquisitive!) and reading, I find her at the museum often times when I look for her. She excersizes a lot too, found her singing once. 

*Ken*, is a reserved smug that I often find him talking in other languages "Buonguiorno!" and talking about showbiz. He hasn't been too flirty from my experiences? 

*Marina* sings all the time and is really sweet if not a bit introverted? She is a sweet/normal villager, and sweet she is. 

*Zucker*, a lazy villager, he acts like a kid and brings up the bugs in his floor and what he wants to eat.


----------



## BubbleBlowinDoubleBaby (Apr 20, 2020)

I have a bunch of Normal type villagers and I noticed they do a bunch of different things during their daily lives. I see Bea working out and sitting under trees (doing nothing) fairly often, as well as eating. Marina (Who's moving out today. Bye bye, Marina!) loved to follow butterflies and sing. I haven't seen Megan sing at all, but she does like to take strolls around the island and get mad at other villagers for spoiling a book for her. Whoops. When I had Renee, a sisterly villager, all I ever saw her do was sing. CONSTANTLY.


----------



## aibo (Apr 20, 2020)

Are you guys up to date on the datamined NpcParam stuff?

Here's the link: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...I6el2mmaIxi6oFVVDQKqbn03E/edit#gid=1857944009

The two sub-personalities are definitely in the game. The data is indexed under _9eea1288 - "interests" has been appended to the column to make it easy to see.  I am not personally sure if the sub-types relate to dialogue changes- I read someone saying that there are split paths relating to personality somewhere in the dialogue, but what we know pretty much for sure right now is that the sub-personalities define their hobbies. There are two per personality type.

My experiences with my villagers definitely hold up with the ingame data. How about yours?


----------



## AshdewCrossing (Apr 20, 2020)

aibo said:


> Are you guys up to date on the datamined NpcParam stuff?
> 
> Here's the link: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...I6el2mmaIxi6oFVVDQKqbn03E/edit#gid=1857944009
> 
> ...


That's really interesting, but I'm having a hard time interpreting the data. Is _04f52f6a another personality subtype? And _bea84522 I'm guessing is how they react to the player? Got no clue what _0e7ab6a6 would be haha


----------



## aibo (Apr 20, 2020)

AshdewCrossing said:


> That's really interesting, but I'm having a hard time interpreting the data. Is _04f52f6a another personality subtype? And _bea84522 I'm guessing is how they react to the player? Got no clue what _0e7ab6a6 would be haha


There aren't definitive answers for everything in the sheet yet- it is a complete read-out of all of the data associated with individual villagers, so there are still questions to answer. I don't think anybody's sure about what _bea84522 is quite yet, someone said it might be accessory related, because all of the characters with helmets (Big Top, Kid Cat, Agent S) are labelled avoid, but I'm not sure myself and that is still 100% just a theory.

_04f52f6a is just the long-form personality type- Cranky is defined in the game as Boy_pride, Snooty is defined in the game as Girl_pride, Smug is defined in the game as Boy_snobby, and so on.


----------



## Sharpington (Apr 20, 2020)

aibo said:


> Are you guys up to date on the datamined NpcParam stuff?
> 
> Here's the link: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...I6el2mmaIxi6oFVVDQKqbn03E/edit#gid=1857944009
> 
> ...


I started writing a big thing about my villager dialogue and saw this. This looks more like what their gift preferences are than anything...? And I guess the interests tab is just what idle animations they trend towards. I mean the idle animations are cute, but I was hoping sub personalities would actually affect how they interact with you in some way instead of just being aesthetic  :/ 

Aibo, where is the best place to see datamined info and people's interpretations of it?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Apr 20, 2020)

aibo said:


> Are you guys up to date on the datamined NpcParam stuff?
> 
> Here's the link: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...I6el2mmaIxi6oFVVDQKqbn03E/edit#gid=1857944009
> 
> ...


This is really interesting to look at! Thank you for sharing this


----------



## Miss Misty (Apr 20, 2020)

*Sprocket *my only jock is obsessed with muscles. He always tells me if I do something nice 'that was muscular of you!' Strangely, I've never actually seen him working out. Every conversation is about exercise.

*Pashmina *my only uchi is a bit of a stinker. Even though she was the first one the game considered my best friend, she still tells me after like 2 conversations 'wow, do we need a bigger island? I've seen you too many times today' She likes singing and dancing to the radio inside her house.

*Peaches* my only normal is pretty boring. She's always investigating trees or flowers, with the occasional workout sprinkled in. Our conversations are mainly one-liners about what foods her dad used to cook. She also really likes plopping down in the middle of the ground (or on the dock, when I'm at the very end, trapping me there)

*Wade* my only lazy talks about the dreaded bugs in the floor. He seems to like bugs in general though since he's by far the one I see roaming around with a net the most.

*Huck* one of my two smugs is a bit smarmier than Zell. He seems a little more self-absorbed and I've caught him making fun of other villagers, which he then tries to rope me into. He's also obsessed with being an actor.

*Zell *my other smug is a little more chill. He's friendlier with other villagers, and he's got a bit more of an eye for fanciness and elegance. He sings a lot, usually while sitting next to the river. He also enjoys sweeping, mostly on the beach. He talks to me about writing manuscripts.

*Freya* one of my two snooties is pretty mean at times tbh. She's had quite a few arguments with other villagers (although sometimes other villagers like Huck start the argument, she usually finishes them). She does yoga a lot, and I see her roaming around with reading glasses on.

*Judy* is my other snooty and she kinda seems more 'oh well bless your heart' southern lady-ish. I find her in the bug section of the museum a lot, and she usually sings or does yoga. She's never really been in a fight with other villagers.

*Bianca* my only peppy airplane runs a lot. She was at it for like three hours today. I also catch her lifting weights a lot. Like Bubbles, who I used to have, she wants to be a pop star. Unlike Bubbles, she seems a teensy bit more self-aware. Bubbles would talk about being a metal singer and just scream in my face. Bianca sang some song like 'winter is gone and spring has come, now it's time to do something dumb' and then added '... shut up, it rhymed, okay?' which I thought was pretty cute. She's also one of my sweepers, and she usually does it in the plaza.

*Wolfgang* my only cranky is pretty new, but so far he seems to enjoy sitting under trees and weightlifting. Like Freya, he'll wander around wearing reading glasses.


----------



## aibo (Apr 20, 2020)

Sharpington said:


> I started writing a big thing about my villager dialogue and saw this. This looks more like what their gift preferences are than anything...? And I guess the interests tab is just what idle animations they trend towards. I mean the idle animations are cute, but I was hoping sub personalities would actually affect how they interact with you in some way instead of just being aesthetic  :/
> 
> Aibo, where is the best place to see datamined info and people's interpretations of it?


Are you maybe referring to different columns? The entire document isn't solely related to the sub-personalities, only one column is- under _9eea1288. Fashion/color preferences are in here too, because they're NPC params.

The sub personalities are Nature, Play, Music, Fitness, Education, and Fashion. You are right that they seem directly related to their "idle" animations, but I wouldn't really consider them being on the same level as idle animations- they're pretty important parts of how the villagers interact with the world. There could be other changes related to dialogue, it's just that all we know for sure is that there is a hobby correlation. I haven't personally noticed differences in dialogue, but others report differently.

I hang out on the ac_newhorizons datamine channel (only channel I go to, not sure how the rest of the server is) and there's usually good conversation there a handful of times per day


----------



## Hirisa (Apr 20, 2020)

Okay, that data sheet upthread explains a lot. Diva was in one of my old New Leaf towns and I was surprised to see how she changed in New Horizons. My tough girl is constantly off somewhere pumping iron, which goes well with her tendency to talk about how she gave an ass-beating to some fool in her old town.


----------



## Kindra (Apr 20, 2020)

galactickat4240 said:


> This is really interesting to look at! Thank you for sharing this


From what I've seen of this sheet, it lines up _perfectly_ with the villagers I've had.
Olive and Ike have a "Nature" interest and are always examining the flowers with their little encyclopedia.
Tybalt, Crackle (Spork) and Sprinkle have a "Play" interest so I often see them running around town. Interestingly I feel like these are the villagers most likely to suggest playing the buried treasure game (but I think Ike has also played this with me?)
Lily and Chevre both are interested in "Education" which explains why they are so similar, having the same personality and the same interest.
Ken is "Education" while Lionel was "Music", explains why Lionel was always singing his heart out and Ken was often inside reading with glasses on.
Pashmina again "Music", and Mira "Fitness" -- I just realised Mira's subtype as she's always wearing those visor like sunnies around!!
It seems "Fashion" is the one I'm missing. Peanut was one of my starters and I didn't have her for long but I do remember she used to wear a red ribbon accessory sometimes which I've never seen on any of my other villagers.

However, it also looks like there is more than two interests per personality.
On a cursory scan, it seems like Cranky villagers can be interested in Nature (Ike), Fitness (Angus), and Music (Chief)

Edit - sorting by personality in the sheet, you can see that interests don't seem bound to personalities but they do heavily bias it (eg. Lazies are overwhelmingly likely to be interested in Play, Snooties in Fashion)


----------



## chibby (Apr 20, 2020)

i don't know if this is even a thing but ellie loves to read and seems to like music, while nana seems to like cooking/tidying -- both are normal villagers! i do see nana holding food a lot more too, but ellie seems to be more into reading/relaxing under trees.


----------



## aibo (Apr 20, 2020)

chibby said:


> i don't know if this is even a thing but ellie loves to read and seems to like music, while nana seems to like cooking/tidying -- both are normal villagers! i do see nana holding food a lot more too, but ellie seems to be more into reading/relaxing under trees.


It is a thing! Nana is Normal-Education and Ellie is Normal-Nature.


----------



## chibby (Apr 20, 2020)

aibo said:


> It is a thing! Nana is Normal-Education and Ellie is Normal-Nature.


this is so cool! like other people, i thought they had differences, but i wasn't sure if it was just me or not.


----------



## Ichiban (Apr 20, 2020)

my two smugs, eugene and kyle def seem to act different, eugene is all about style and sings a lot, while kyle is really lazy and stays in a lot


----------



## driftwoodisle (Apr 20, 2020)

I haven't noticed this with my own villagers! But it's really interesting, this way even with repeat personalities theres still at least SOME distinction as long as you don't get two of the same subtype. But for my two repeats they generally seem very similar.


----------



## aibo (Apr 20, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> my two smugs, eugene and kyle def seem to act different, eugene is all about style and sings a lot, while kyle is really lazy and stays in a lot


Interestingly, Eugene and Kyle are both Smug-Music.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Apr 21, 2020)

Interesting. Every one I thought was music was indeed music. The rest I almost got right.  I don't have a single play sub type hmmm


----------



## Insulaire (Apr 21, 2020)

aibo said:


> Are you guys up to date on the datamined NpcParam stuff?
> 
> Here's the link: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...I6el2mmaIxi6oFVVDQKqbn03E/edit#gid=1857944009
> 
> ...


Am I missing the column that tells you which character is which animal code?

Sorry, found it: it wasn’t showing up on my Sheets app


----------



## sdw4527 (Apr 21, 2020)

aibo said:


> Are you guys up to date on the datamined NpcParam stuff?
> 
> Here's the link: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...I6el2mmaIxi6oFVVDQKqbn03E/edit#gid=1857944009
> 
> ...



You sure that's what they're referring to by "sub-personalities"? I skimmed the list, and taking cranky as an example, count 5 interest types for them. (everything, but Fashion). If these are the sub-personalities, shouldn't there only be 2?


----------



## Amilee (Apr 21, 2020)

This is so interesting! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Insulaire (Apr 21, 2020)

This is helping me decide which of my duplicate villager types to keep (and reassuringly it mostly confirms with how I was leaning already) and which to invite to make sure I have full interest representation— so helpful!


----------



## R. Planet (Apr 21, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> I don't know if it's just Agnes, or all Uchis, but Agnes is extremely mean and rude.



Hazel isn't quite mean and rude but she sure isn't a "big sis" type either. I mean she's a debbie downer and semi-angry all the time.


----------



## aibo (Apr 21, 2020)

sdw4527 said:


> You sure that's what they're referring to by "sub-personalities"? I skimmed the list, and taking cranky as an example, count 5 interest types for them. (everything, but Fashion). If these are the sub-personalities, shouldn't there only be 2?


I realize now that I sound _extremely_ definitive in my post, which is reeeeally bad form- I'm embarrassed by that, and I'm seriously sorry. I got excited and went off instead of slowing down and rereading my post a few times. All of this is still fan observation and these investigations are still in early stages.

There is one more value in the data that _might_ be related to sub-types that would stray permanently into the two category per personality description- column AH, _33af13e1 is the boolean NpcTalkType. It is either a one or a zero (two states) and is again unique to each villager. However, all anyone has on this right now is whether or not each villager's NpcTalkType is a 1 or a 0, and the name is just that- a name, meaning it could have all the bearing or absolutely zero bearing on the described sub-types. All of this information is very much "live" and I plan to report back with more discoveries when they are made. At the moment, the villager hobbies are the only unique things about the villagers that have sufficiently demonstrated to differentiate between the villagers within the personalities, but as with every early investigation, there is absolutely more to come.

FWIW, it seems like most of the villager analysis posted here relates pretty strongly to the hobbies while there isn't nearly as much discussion surrounding differences in dialogue.


----------



## moonbell (Apr 21, 2020)

I would say maybe astrological signs have something to do with it? But at the beginning of the conversation someone stated that Olivia and Opal seem different but they have the same sign, and a 1. Only difference seems to be species and that one has the music interest and the other fashion. But then we add in my Ankha who seems very "oh bless your heart" to me so far, and her interest is nature, she's also a cat, and has a 1 as well.

@aibo, thanks so much for linking the spreadsheet and your other thoughts. I appreciate it, and would be interested (and still thankful!) if you ever come across anything new.


----------



## aibo (Apr 21, 2020)

FWIW, I think it would be useful if participants in this thread could take special note of their villagers with the same personality types and different interests/NpcTalkType values. Is anyone interested in doing some field research on this? If so, I'll start a thread.


----------



## sdw4527 (Apr 21, 2020)

aibo said:


> I realize now that I sound _extremely_ definitive in my post, which is reeeeally bad form- I'm embarrassed by that, and I'm seriously sorry. I got excited and went off instead of slowing down and rereading my post a few times. All of this is still fan observation and these investigations are still in early stages.
> 
> There is one more value in the data that _might_ be related to sub-types that would stray permanently into the two category per personality description- column AH, _33af13e1 is the boolean NpcTalkType. It is either a one or a zero (two states) and is again unique to each villager. However, all anyone has on this right now is whether or not each villager's NpcTalkType is a 1 or a 0, and the name is just that- a name, meaning it could have all the bearing or absolutely zero bearing on the described sub-types. All of this information is very much "live" and I plan to report back with more discoveries when they are made. At the moment, the villager hobbies are the only unique things about the villagers that have sufficiently demonstrated to differentiate between the villagers within the personalities, but as with every early investigation, there is absolutely more to come.
> 
> FWIW, it seems like most of the villager analysis posted here relates pretty strongly to the hobbies while there isn't nearly as much discussion surrounding differences in dialogue.



It’s fine! I was just confused that’s all lol. The interests are definitely the only thing I’m seeing currently that differentiates same personality villagers. If there really are personality sub types, maybe they’ll come into play in future updates.


----------



## MyVisionIsDying (Apr 21, 2020)

This entire thread is pretty interesting.

I think I noticed this with my Lazy villagers, they both talk about bugs but Filbert talks about food more (and, bizarrely, how he can make himself smell like anything, and that's a conversation I really want to forget) whereas I think I'm yet to really hear Egbert enthuse about food. Egbert also Naruto runs a lot more than Filbert, who seems more interested in chilling under trees. I'm sure I'll be observing them closer now, haha.

I would say I've noticed with my Normal villagers but I try to keep interacting with Jambette in any form to a minimum, so Vesta probably has more personality to me because I speak with and watch her more. Until I find another normal (ideally Kiki because I love and want her) then I don't think I'll look for differences.

I am, however, excited to see how Antonio and Bill differ as Jocks. The latter just moved in so tomorrow will be a good day to,,, annoy my boy.


----------



## Hoosker (Apr 21, 2020)

Ooh this is so useful! I'm in a position where I need to choose between Sherb, Zucker, and Stitches at this point, and choosing based on who is most like another of the 3 will make my decision much easier!


----------



## Galactic Fork (Apr 21, 2020)

I have 3 Peppies in my village.   Pippy and Gabi are nearly identical.   They are both aspiring popstars and that's pretty much all they talk about. (I also think they have a problem cause they keep trying to sell all their stuff, all the time.). But Chrissy is different.  I don't have a sense of her personality yet, but she's never mentioned singing, signing autographs, or her fans.


----------



## Saga (Apr 21, 2020)

aibo said:


> FWIW, I think it would be useful if participants in this thread could take special note of their villagers with the same personality types and different interests/NpcTalkType values. Is anyone interested in doing some field research on this? If so, I'll start a thread.



Yes, please, I would be extremely interested!

Though so far, my experiences aren't lining up when it comes to dialogue. Spork is listed as "nature" type, while Cranston is "play" type but they are both absolutely obsessed with bugs and have the exact same dialog.

I think it's likely that the _9eea1288 value/type only determines their idle actions while outside.

As anecdotal evidence, I can offer that both Tangy (peppy, music type) and Marina (normal, music type), sing constantly. While my other normal, Peaches (education type), never sings and is usually found reading. My other peppies, Pango (fashion type, often found doing yoga) and Flora (play type, often found running) also never sing.

But it seems like there are more than two types for each personality. Ie. my peppies are music, fashion, and play type, respectively.

So if dialogue can indeed be different based on sub-types, it's likely determined by one of the other values.


----------



## smudgedhorizon (Apr 21, 2020)

I don’t know if this is useful but I have Apple (peppy) & Anabelle (peppy) and they are completely different to each other, don’t say the same things. They actually seem to really dislike each other & have frequent falling outs. Anabelle has become close friends with Cranky Elvis (I mention it because I thought traditionally cranky & peppy weren’t supposed to get on very well?) they sing together on the town plaza, do yoga together, & are often visiting each other’s houses.


----------



## aibo (Apr 21, 2020)

smudgedhorizon said:


> I don’t know if this is useful but I have Apple (peppy) & Anabelle (peppy) and they are completely different to each other, don’t say the same things. They actually seem to really dislike each other & have frequent falling outs. Anabelle has become close friends with Cranky Elvis (I mention it because I thought traditionally cranky & peppy weren’t supposed to get on very well?) they sing together on the town plaza, do yoga together, & are often visiting each other’s houses.


Apple is a Peppy-Play NpcTalkType 0, and Anabelle is a Peppy-Fashion NpcTalkType 1, so they are indeed defined noticeably differently ingame.


----------



## Lilette (Apr 21, 2020)

My 2 snootys are best friends but def have different hobbies. Francine gardens a lot and Bitty is always walking around the shops with a bag. 

I have 3 normals (rip me) Marina sings ALL the time while Margie and Megan study bugs and plants a lot. Margie and Marina are besties but neither interacts much with Megan. I wonder if/when we get Sanrio villagers if Chelsea will sing a lot too?


----------



## smudgedhorizon (Apr 21, 2020)

aibo said:


> Apple is a Peppy-Play NpcTalkType 0, and Anabelle is a Peppy-Fashion NpcTalkType 1, so they are indeed defined noticeably differently ingame.


Thank you! Where in the spreadsheet do I find the talk type? Apologies if it has already been explained somewhere & I’ve missed it. Would Pango & Anabelle be identical?


----------



## aibo (Apr 21, 2020)

smudgedhorizon said:


> Thank you! Where in the spreadsheet do I find the talk type? Apologies if it has already been explained somewhere & I’ve missed it. Would Pango & Anabelle be identical?


The NpcTalkType boolean state is listed under the _33af13e1 column.
Pango is Peppy-Fashion NpcTalkType 1 and Anabelle is a Peppy-Fashion NpcTalkType 1, so they are indeed the same.


----------



## smudgedhorizon (Apr 21, 2020)

aibo said:


> The NpcTalkType boolean state is listed under the _33af13e1 column.
> Pango is Peppy-Fashion NpcTalkType 1 and Anabelle is a Peppy-Fashion NpcTalkType 1, so they are indeed the same.


Ohhhh I’m sad about that,  I love both of those & I was hoping they would be slightly different enough that I could justify having both in my island without them being identical in & speech/interests etc.


----------



## karosi (Apr 21, 2020)

I really think that a lot of these dialogue observations might be pure coincidence. Looking through this thread, my villagers behave completely randomly compared to what people have observed about their versions of them.


----------



## kurisu (Apr 21, 2020)

the only type i have two of is snooty and i don't talk to claudia much since i don't plan on keeping her, but i noticed that chadder (who has moved out) comes off as quite a bit differently than raymond. chadder seemed a bit more extroverted and more like a typical smug villager but raymond seems less brash in a way? though because i didn't plan on keeping chadder either i didn't talk to him all that much so it might just be a case of not having known him enough so i don't have much to base it off of, though the fact that we now have confirmed subtypes makes me think maybe they are different...?

edit: i just checked aibo's spreadsheet and chadder is talktype 0 while raymond is talktype 1, so if those values do determine their subtypes it would make sense why they come off differently.


----------



## smudgedhorizon (Apr 21, 2020)

aibo said:


> The NpcTalkType boolean state is listed under the _33af13e1 column.
> Pango is Peppy-Fashion NpcTalkType 1 and Anabelle is a Peppy-Fashion NpcTalkType 1, so they are indeed the same.



Interestingly I’ve just watched through 25+ of clips on Twitter of random people’s Pango interactions & she has repeatedly said lines of dialogue about being a famous Popstar that Anabelle has literally never mentioned once to me in what must be 100s of times of me talking to her, so I honestly don’t know what to think. I might amiibo card her in & see the differences myself in person, but they DO definitely seem different to me.


----------



## moonbell (Apr 21, 2020)

smudgedhorizon said:


> Interestingly I’ve just watched through 25+ of clips on Twitter of random people’s Pango interactions & she has repeatedly said lines of dialogue about being a famous Popstar that Anabelle has literally never mentioned once to me in what must be 100s of times of me talking to her, so I honestly don’t know what to think. I might amiibo card her in & see the differences myself in person, but they DO definitely seem different to me.



Interesting! This tracks with what I mentioned earlier about the person who said their Opal and Olivia (Snooty's) talk about different things even though I looked them up and they're both a 1.


----------



## Sharpington (Apr 21, 2020)

For people looking at the spreadsheet, if you hover your mouse over the second column (name, style per, color 1) you can see labels for what the numbers might mean. Like under AH it says NpcTalkType. Most of you probably know that, I just don't deal with spreadsheets often 

All my villagers that sing often are interested in music. Though Lucky is supposed to be interested in play even though he fishes non stop. Unless play just means doing something and nature is when they look at stuff withe the book/magnifying glass?

My two snooties, Diana and Snooty, have the same interest and talk type. They behave the same and give all the same dialog. Interested in education and they are always reading at home

However my peppy villagers, Sprinkle and Wendy, also give all the same dialog and they have different talk types. Different interests as well, but I haven't paid much attention to their outdoor animations since I thought they were random. What do fashion villagers do? Wendy doesn't carry purses or visit Able Sisters more than anyone else. She may change her outfit more often, but I also think I've also given her the most clothing so I can't say for sure.


----------



## earthliingz (Apr 22, 2020)

Audie (who is peppy) works out more than my jock (Antonio) which is really wacky to me, and by way more--- I mean she is ALWAYS working out. I'm surprised she isn't jacked by now. I have two peppys (Audie & Flora) and I love Audie so much more because she does more than talk about her pop star shenanigans.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020



NefariousKing said:


> This is really cool! I was worried about having same personalities for my last two slots, but this is a game changer. Not every personality is exactly the same. I’ve notice this with Ed and Kyle. Ed likes to smell and study flowers and Kyle sings *a lot.*



My Ed studies SO MUCH too. Like, he is always in the museum, staring at the fossils and fish especially. He stares at trees/ flowers/ bugs and loves smelling the flowers/opening books to study them. It's honestly really cute.


----------



## DaCoSim (Apr 22, 2020)

Last_bus_home said:


> The official guide says this about the personalities: “Each resident can have one of eight personality types, each with two sub-types.” They list the eight personalities (Normal as ‘Sweet’ and Uchi as ‘Big sis’) and all the villagers + their personality type (though in this section they list Normal as Normal for some reason), but not the villager’s sub types. So for those of us who have more than one villager of a personality type and have noticed a difference, it sounds like this is real not imagined. Anyone have any more info? Especially from the code, I’d love to know which villagers fall into which sub-type!! Would help for deciding on final villagers but mostly just seems like something we should all know.View attachment 245097


Where’d u find the guide??? I was told it’s release got postponed!!!!


----------



## Capeet (Apr 22, 2020)

it would be interesting to get more info on this! i'd love to know what the sub-type for each villager is (or if it's not fixed) and what kind of traits are even associated with the sub-types. :0
either way, i love it that they decided to incorporate something like this! the variety makes having more than one villager of a given personality so much more fun! i definitely noticed that on my island chief is very different to fang and wolfgang. chief loves to sing and dance whereas i've never once seen neither fang nor wolfgang do those things.

edit: ok i read the datamined info, it'd seem to describle my villagers pretty well. renee, kyle, marina, skye and chief sing a lot, wolfgang and fang mainly read and inspect nature, dom and stitches like to run around, phoebe used to work out etc.


----------



## aibo (Apr 22, 2020)

smudgedhorizon said:


> Ohhhh I’m sad about that,  I love both of those & I was hoping they would be slightly different enough that I could justify having both in my island without them being identical in & speech/interests etc.


I would say to grab both of them anyway. There's no telling that the NpcTalkType bool is actually responsible for the sub-personalities for sure (yet), and if they end up being the same, there's no harm in rearranging it's residents.


----------



## capnport (Apr 22, 2020)

swifterly said:


> *stitches* talks a lot about the bugs and seems zany and rather childish. he doesn't talk about food hardly at all. i was surprised at this behavior because it didn't seem very much like the lazies from past games. but i recently got *rodeo* who is already giving me new dialogue i haven't seen before - acting more like a 'classic' lazy who talks about food a lot.


I have Rodeo as well, and I can confirm he acts like he did in New Leaf. Benedict is always talking about bugs, but Rodeo only mentioned bugs once or twice.



Velvet_nosebleed said:


> One thing about Gigi is that she is very proper but not mean. Maybe only slightly shady. And she carries a purse around and does yoga a LOT. Curious how Naomi is going to act.


My Gigi is much the same. She's like a proper auntie lady, and she loves walking around town with a purse.

I had two Peppies at one point, Puddles and Cheri, and they have basically the same personality. I have two Normals now, Gayle and Daisy, and they also act very similar. One thing is, though, Gayle talks more about reading and writing.


----------



## Last_bus_home (Apr 22, 2020)

DaCoSim said:


> Where’d u find the guide??? I was told it’s release got postponed!!!!


I got it from Amazon in the UK and I’m pretty sure the only reason it came is because I preordered it in Feb, looking now, I’m not sure it’s even available. I think I preordered it before I even preordered the game!



aibo said:


> I would say to grab both of them anyway. There's no telling that the NpcTalkType bool is actually responsible for the sub-personalities for sure (yet), and if they end up being the same, there's no harm in rearranging it's residents.


I just want to say you have contributed so much to this thread, I mean, everyone has but when I started it I was so hoping we could talk about the data as well as our experiences and you brought that. I have been studying the spreadsheet and it’s fascinating, explains so much while still leaving me with so many questions. If you do start something to collate the data, could you let me know, I want to contribute.


----------



## milraen (Apr 22, 2020)

I have three sweets at the moment. Maple and Mitzi act quite alike, they both sometimes wear reading glasses and study from books. Whereas with Annalisa the anteater, I don’t think I’ve seen her with books or glasses and she seems to smell flowers a lot. Her dialogue also seems a little shyer but I’m not sure if I’m imagining that.

The lazies I’ve had; Drago seemed just like a chill guy and talked about food a lot, whereas Erik and Bones seem a lot more childish, always talking about bugs.

The snooties felt like nearly completely different personalities. Bitty literally behaved like your kind and elegant old aunt. But then Francine acted like a more typical snooty, talking more fashion etc, and definitely no old lady vibes with her.

Reneigh my uchi definitely seems like the nicer kind of uchi. She was only a little sassy at first but she’s overall very sweet. She is always airplaning around and she waves goodbye with two hooves. I recently had Muffy move in so I’ll see how she behaves. But she hasn’t been rude or sassy to me so far.

My smugs; Quillson sung A LOT. Julian never sings and his dialogue is slightly different, seems more charismatic than Quillson.

My peppy Penelope had a lot of popstar dialogue. 

My crankies Walt and Gonzo acted pretty similar, gave me old man vibes as they mentioned their age every so often.


----------



## capnport (Apr 22, 2020)

on the spreadsheet, the voice pitches dont seem to be correlated to personality type anymore.


----------



## Clock (Apr 22, 2020)

Really interesting info that I bookmarked the spreadsheet, I'm going to look over the spreadsheet for the sub-types of the villagers I like.


----------



## aibo (Apr 22, 2020)

capnport said:


> on the spreadsheet, the voice pitches dont seem to be correlated to personality type anymore.


The personality types have different sounds, but each personality type has 3 different pitches.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020

I realized I should've linked the data collection efforts here. Oops. Here you go.





						Going island hopping? PLEASE HELP! - Sub-personality research
					

Hey everyone! I'm coming to you all today to ask for help making some steps toward identifying the function of sub-personalities in ACNH.  If you haven't heard already, the companion guide states that “each resident can have one of eight personality types, each with two sub-types” (page 74), but...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




The idea is to collect as much data as possible on a given villager personality (mystery tours are an easy way to do that) and then compare each villager's frequency of dialogue to their parameters in an effort to see if there are any clear parallels between a single variable and a "sub-personality". We'll see how it goes.


----------



## DaCoSim (Apr 22, 2020)

Last_bus_home said:


> I got it from Amazon in the UK and I’m pretty sure the only reason it came is because I preordered it in Feb, looking now, I’m not sure it’s even available. I think I preordered it before I even preordered the game!
> 
> 
> I just want to say you have contributed so much to this thread, I mean, everyone has but when I started it I was so hoping we could talk about the data as well as our experiences and you brought that. I have been studying the spreadsheet and it’s fascinating, explains so much while still leaving me with so many questions. If you do start something to collate the data, could you let me know, I want to contribute.



Ahhhh ok. We preordered it either end of feb/early March but amazon pushed the release date back so it now says to be released on 4/30.


----------



## moonlight_isle (Apr 25, 2020)

Can anyone describe what their "fashion"-interest villagers are like? I don't have any at the moment and am wondering if I should try to get one for interest diversity.

The other interests seem to have pretty clear correlations in my own villager observations:
- Nature (Merengue) - often found with a book looking at plants
- Play (Stitches) - running around doing naruto runs 
- Education (Coco) - often seen sitting down reading a book with big glasses; also uses a magnifier glass to look at things
- Music (Shari) - sings a LOT

I also don't have any fitness types, but I assume that's just working out a lot. But I am really curious what a fashion interest results in!


----------



## Mosshead (Apr 25, 2020)

moonlight_isle said:


> Can anyone describe what their "fashion"-interest villagers are like? I don't have any at the moment and am wondering if I should try to get one for interest diversity.
> 
> The other interests seem to have pretty clear correlations in my own villager observations:
> - Nature (Merengue) - often found with a book looking at plants
> ...


My island has Whitney and Felicity, they usually dress up nicely (sunglasses/purses) and just walk around the town looking fashionable lol, nothing really special.


----------



## Stil (Apr 25, 2020)

Im glad they did this because I have 5 Peppy villagers.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 25, 2020)

Slightly off-topic but is the guide worth getting? And/or would it be worth getting for someone new to the Animal Crossing series? Thinking I should suggest it to my mom.

On topic, Sherb talks about the bugs all the time, but Punchy has yet to mention a single bug.


----------



## Fye (Apr 25, 2020)

aibo said:


> FWIW, I think it would be useful if participants in this thread could take special note of their villagers with the same personality types and different interests/NpcTalkType values. Is anyone interested in doing some field research on this? If so, I'll start a thread.



Heres what I've got in terms of dialogue style so far:
Snooty: I only have Diana (*0*) and as people have mentioned, she's sweet and very *aunt*-like
Lazy: I only have Erik (*0*) and he talks about *bugs* non-stop. Doesn't really mention food much, except for when he's talking about food stains on his clothes
Peppy: I have Ruby (1) and used to have Apple (0) as a starter, and all I can really say here is that Ruby is much more chill and less obnoxious. Although I hated Apple so this is probably more my own biased opinion than actual observation
Cranky: I have Bruce (0) and Wolfgang (1) but haven't noticed any particular differences in their dialogue yet. I'll keep an eye out for this
Smug: I have Zell (0) and Raymond (1). I'll look out for differences as I talk to them over the next few days


----------



## DaviddivaD (Apr 25, 2020)

Interesting!

I have two lazies and two normals.

Punchy ninja runs and runs around with his arms out. Beau would rather sit under a tree or fish.

Marina and Flurry sadly like to do the exact same things.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 25, 2020



cicely said:


> I noticed every person who has Marina (myself included) says she sings a lot. Not just in this thread either, so Marina might be set?



My Marina NEVER sings and neither does Flurry.


----------



## Last_bus_home (Apr 25, 2020)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> Slightly off-topic but is the guide worth getting? And/or would it be worth getting for someone new to the Animal Crossing series? Thinking I should suggest it to my mom.
> 
> On topic, Sherb talks about the bugs all the time, but Punchy has yet to mention a single bug.



I really like the guide, as a base game companion it’s great, has the clothing, furniture, DIY etc catalogues with pictures and where everything is obtained from.  Hybrid breeding combinations, pages with all the villagers on and info about how to get perfect town status (with calculations, so quite specific). The only thing I can really fault is that with the big, free DLC updates we’re getting, it now feels a little out of date already!! Like, no shrub and Leif info, no artwork list, some new achievements missing, no list of events (info on seasons and seasonal recipes though). I totally understand why it’s like that, but it feels really odd for it to already have so much missing. I like it though, glad I bought!!


----------



## starlightsong (Apr 25, 2020)

Am I the only person who feels like all of my same-personality villagers act the exact same dialogue-wise? They do different activities in a way that lines up with their datamined interests (for example Marina’s interest in the data is set to music and for me she always sings and rarely reads, while Lily whose interest is education is the opposite) but they all say the same things and many times when I think “oh I’ve never heard that dialogue before!” another villager inevitably says it to me. I’ve cycled through quite a few villagers, and I’ve wanted different villagers of the same personality to have distinct dialogue to set them apart for years, so idk if I’m just unlucky or unobservant but I’m really not noticing the dialogue differences other people seem to be. In fact, someone in this thread said Zucker never talks about bugs and talks more about napping and food, and someone else said Punchy doesn’t talk about bugs either, but part of why I let Zucker move out was because I was annoyed that he and Punchy both kept talking about bugs and wouldn’t talk enough about napping and food!


----------



## aibo (Apr 25, 2020)

starlightsong said:


> Am I the only person who feels like all of my same-personality villagers act the exact same dialogue-wise?


You're not, and this is an almost completely accurate observation.
As it turns out, the NpcTalkType value *is* the personality subtype, as predicted. Ninji mentioned a couple of the dialogue trees it effects- thanks to Stoney on Discord as well for bringing this to my attention- I plan on looking into this further today and tomorrow to throw together a full report here (with the appropriate technical documentation as well! if that's of interest!)

The dialogue effected by the personality sub-type is pretty small. It might be less than 5% of dialogue, but there's some more searching to be done.

TL;DR, for now it seems to serve well to say that the common dialogue about being a popstar, about talking to bugs... is RNG.


----------



## moonbell (Apr 25, 2020)

Thanks for the update, Aibo! Looking forward to hearing more when you have time!


----------



## starlightsong (Apr 25, 2020)

aibo said:


> You're not, and this is an almost completely accurate observation.
> As it turns out, the NpcTalkType value *is* the personality subtype, as predicted. Ninji mentioned a couple of the dialogue trees it effects- thanks to Stoney on Discord as well for bringing this to my attention- I plan on looking into this further today and tomorrow to throw together a full report here (with the appropriate technical documentation as well! if that's of interest!)
> 
> The dialogue effected by the personality sub-type is pretty small. It might be less than 5% of dialogue, but there's some more searching to be done.
> ...


Honestly that's... simultaneously disappointing and relieving to hear LOL, disappointing because as I said I've wanted there to be distinct personality subtypes that affect dialogue for years and I'm sad that there's not much to it right now, but relieving because I kinda thought I was missing out on something and everyone else was noticing this stuff in their villagers but me!

I don't know if this is gonna help at this point but I did notice one small thing about my normals: Lily mentioned to me that she had been working on poetry and then told me some poem about oranges, and Marina told me she's been getting into sewing, and Lily _also _told me she loves buying new writing materials or something along those lines so it makes it seem like she's a writer (along with the fact that her education interest makes her read a lot!) and I don't think I've gotten these same dialogues from the other normal yet, but if those lines aren't affected by the sub-type or anything then I may have just gotten lucky so far. They otherwise give me a lot of the same short dialogues about wanting to call their parents, missing their dad's cooking, days like today are just made for x, your (outfit) is adorable just like you, etc etc.


----------



## MayorLynne (Apr 25, 2020)

So glad I stumbled upon this tread - I have two lazies, Drago and Cranston, and they’re both very different! While they both talk about snacking and bugs, Drago does this much more often and I generally see him napping or snacking under trees and being lazy overall. He’s also very quirky and says the funniest things (borderline concerning?) especially involving his bug friends - like the bugs on his floor whispering recipe ideas in his ears... He also got scared and cried once when Flo tried to teach him the “stink eye”,, overall Drago seems much more childish and easygoing. Cranston, however, feels much more mature ?? or at least more chill, like a carefree dude whereas Drago is just ,, baby. I can’t really explain it but yeah, I just noticed that among my lazy villagers one is more baby and the other is more chill. :v


----------



## keybug55 (Apr 25, 2020)

I wanna say that there's non energetic and energetic villagers dependent on these sub categories

I think I got two very similar snooties (Tasha and Julia) that do pretty much the same things, and that is work out a lot. Though I think Peaches is slightly more quirky and introspective (big brain) than Nan is but I gotta see more


----------



## 0orchid (Apr 25, 2020)

Kabuki and Rolf usually have completely different dialogue and it's SO weird. Usually my duplicate personality types are way more similar than them.


----------



## psiJordan (Apr 25, 2020)

keybug55 said:


> I wanna say that there's non energetic and energetic villagers dependent on these sub categories
> 
> I think I got two very similar snooties (Tasha and Julia) that do pretty much the same things, and that is work out a lot. Though I think Peaches is slightly more quirky and introspective (big brain) than Nan is but I gotta see more


I have Nan and Savannah in my town, both normal and from what I've seen, Nan is more like a sweet grandma (she talks about cooking a lot, and worries about others) and Savannah is a lot more energetic. She's always either singing or dancing, and is very helpful.


----------



## Rosch (Apr 26, 2020)

I just learned about this today and I'm glad I did.

My island is fitness-themed. So now that I know that other personalities can be into fitness, I don't have to limit majority of my island to Jocks. And not all Jocks are into fitness. This really changes things for me. I gotta cycle again.

But I'm just happy that my cranky dreamy, Rolf, is into fitness.


----------



## Chancay (Apr 26, 2020)

I will definitely keep an eye on any data-mining on this.
I have both Punchy and Bob and I'm worried I will get tired of having two lazy cats... even if I love them 

Both talk about bugs and greet in the same way so far.. I love the lazy personality so I don't wanna grow tired due to the repeated dialogue


----------



## Velvet_nosebleed (Apr 26, 2020)

Chancay said:


> I will definitely keep an eye on any data-mining on this.
> I have both Punchy and Bob and I'm worried I will get tired of having two lazy cats... even if I love them
> 
> Both talk about bugs and greet in the same way so far.. I love the lazy personality so I don't wanna grow tired due to the repeated dialogue



I have Moe the lazy cat and he rarely talks about bugs. He just gets excited over anything and talks about food and stains on his shirt.


----------



## Koala92 (Apr 26, 2020)

Cherry always seemed sort of sad and more mellow to me, whereas Agnes was SO rude and condescending. I also have Sky and Aurora who are both normal, all Aurora does is nap while Sky does Yoga and sing.


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 26, 2020)

It’s good to know that this is pretty much confirmed! 
I thought I was just imagining it


----------



## Fye (Apr 26, 2020)

Has anyone tried resetting a villager's language (via Isabelle) to see if they'll switch between the dialogue "sub-types" (bug vs food lazies, snobbish vs aunty snooties, etc)? I have a snooty, uchi, and two crankies and all of them are really sweet. The rude Uchis are way funnier and it would be nice if I could change one of my crankies to start using the ruder dialogue options so that I have more variation between the two. I know my friend says she was able to make a "mean" Uchi switch to sweet dialogue this way, but I thought this was only meant to change the villager's catchphrase so I don't know how accurate that is.


----------



## CowKing (Apr 26, 2020)

Yeah, I was wondering why Sherb never talks about bugs when all Zucker talked about WAS bugs...


----------



## Fye (Apr 26, 2020)

aibo said:


> TL;DR, for now it seems to serve well to say that the common dialogue about being a popstar, about talking to bugs... is RNG.


do you mean the dialogue choice is random every day (ie the same villager might talk about bugs today and then food tomorrow) or is randomly assigned to the villager when they move in? 

And I'm looking forward to your findings!


----------



## aibo (Apr 26, 2020)

DoeReMi said:


> do you mean the dialogue choice is random every day (ie the same villager might talk about bugs today and then food tomorrow) or is randomly assigned to the villager when they move in?


Random when the appropriate dialogue tree activates. Not day or villager dependent.




DoeReMi said:


> Has anyone tried resetting a villager's language (via Isabelle) to see if they'll switch between the dialogue "sub-types" (bug vs food lazies, snobbish vs aunty snooties, etc)?


It only changes the catchphrase. As of now, it seems like the only dialogue subtypes effect is backstory- related. There might be a little bit more, but it's not much. 

The reset is confirmation bias.


----------



## moonlight_isle (Apr 26, 2020)

Mosshead said:


> My island has Whitney and Felicity, they usually dress up nicely (sunglasses/purses) and just walk around the town looking fashionable lol, nothing really special.


Thanks for reporting back! I won't worry about getting a fashion villager then.



aibo said:


> As of now, it seems like the only dialogue subtypes effect is backstory- related. There might be a little bit more, but it's not much.


 I wish there was more variety in each type, because my favorites are all normal but I worry about getting tired of their repeated dialogue if I keep all 3.


----------



## honeytchi (Apr 26, 2020)

i haven't yet combed through all the replies in this thread so i apologize if i'm asking an already answered question but I DEFINITELY notice villager's voice pitches also differing within each personality type? for example, i have two smugs colton and marshal, and marshal's voice is obviously higher pitched than colton's. i was thinking that this is related to species and that voice pitch is not a quality of a sub-type but im not certain. do squirrels just have higher pitched voices bc they're so tiny dsfjhfd


----------



## starlightsong (Apr 26, 2020)

honeytchi said:


> i haven't yet combed through all the replies in this thread so i apologize if i'm asking an already answered question but I DEFINITELY notice villager's voice pitches also differing within each personality type? for example, i have two smugs colton and marshal, and marshal's voice is obviously higher pitched than colton's. i was thinking that this is related to species and that voice pitch is not a quality of a sub-type but im not certain. do squirrels just have higher pitched voices bc they're so tiny dsfjhfd


Well... I was _going _to say that according to datamined info each villager has a set "low", "high", or "normal" version of their personality type's voice and you look on this spreadsheet under the column labeled "_aa4403ea voice" you can see what each of them has, but? I must be wrong here somewhere because Colton and Marshal's are both labeled normal and if Marshal obviously has a higher voice than Colton, then I can't be entirely correct... sorry I couldn't be of more help but now I'm curious about this too!


----------



## MelodyRivers (Apr 26, 2020)

Saga said:


> Holy cow, are you guys saying there are lazies who don't talk about bugs in the floor?! I need one of those ASAP! Both Spork and Cranston talk about them constantly. Gross.
> 
> I'm also encouraged to hear that there are friendlier/nicer uchis. Diva is just rude and sarcastic all the time. We're supposedly good friends but she's still such a jerk to me. ;_;


omg I feel the same about Diva. She is just not very nice. I can’t wait for her to ask to leave


----------



## Believe (Apr 26, 2020)

Im going to be moving in Lucky with an amiibo in a bit and im hoping he doesnt talk about bugs T_T I dont mind on Prince cause he's a frog but please not a second (I think I'd even consider moving him out and back in to try and reset it lol)


----------



## Insulaire (Apr 26, 2020)

I’m ready to move Lucky out in a few days because he does, all the time


----------



## Santana (Apr 26, 2020)

I have Judy and Ankha. Ankha is more reserved and down to earth. Judy loves fashion and is a DIVA


----------



## Believe (Apr 26, 2020)

Insulaire said:


> I’m ready to move Lucky out in a few days because he does, all the time


Thankfully it doesnt seem to be tied to villager and I wont mind as much since I won't be attached to him at first, but dang it'll be another grinding process of the game


----------



## honeytchi (Apr 26, 2020)

starlightsong said:


> Well... I was _going _to say that according to datamined info each villager has a set "low", "high", or "normal" version of their personality type's voice and you look on this spreadsheet under the column labeled "_aa4403ea voice" you can see what each of them has, but? I must be wrong here somewhere because Colton and Marshal's are both labeled normal and if Marshal obviously has a higher voice than Colton, then I can't be entirely correct... sorry I couldn't be of more help but now I'm curious about this too!



whoa oh my gosh this spreadsheet is super cool thank u for linking this...i'll spend hours in here now x__x
this is super interesting because i..SWEAR its higher. like i must be Insane if they're supposedly identical voice voices. colton sounds..lower and, like...monotone/Cool-like? i wish i could maybe,, record it or something. its a pretty stark difference for two villagers w/the same base personality type


----------



## starlightsong (Apr 26, 2020)

honeytchi said:


> whoa oh my gosh this spreadsheet is super cool thank u for linking this...i'll spend hours in here now x__x
> this is super interesting because i..SWEAR its higher. like i must be Insane if they're supposedly identical voice voices. colton sounds..lower and, like...monotone/Cool-like? i wish i could maybe,, record it or something. its a pretty stark difference for two villagers w/the same base personality type


I might just be wrong, honestly! I was sure that the _aa4403ea voice column was related to voice pitch but I don't know if there's something else going on there like different species having different pitches or anything like that--I don't pay enough attention to the voices to notice if my villagers such as Marina the normal octopus & Lily the normal frog, or Teddy the jock bear and Snake the jock rabbit, sound very different tbh ^^;

There's quite a few sections of that spreadsheet that nobody really knows the meaning of tbh! All I can say for sure is that _9eea1288 interests seems to relate to what type of idle animations/activities they do most frequently--for example, Marina and Chief constantly sing because their interest is music and Lily constantly reads because hers is education--and both style preference and color columns tell you what types of gifts they like the best, for example Julian would like something gorgeous or cool in purple or blue. But there's a ton we don't know yet and hopefully somebody can provide more insight on the voice pitches!


----------



## Michelangelo (Apr 27, 2020)

starlightsong said:


> But there's a ton we don't know yet and hopefully somebody can provide more insight on the voice pitches!



What I've noticed between my two cranky villagers Wolfgang and Groucho is that Groucho's voice is way deeper than Wolfgang's. I think it has to do with the size of the animal? The bigger animals (i.e. Bears, Elephants) have deeper voices compared to that of smaller animals. Also personality wise, Groucho loves to sing, while Wolfgang usually reads.


----------



## starlightsong (Apr 27, 2020)

Michelangelo said:


> What I've noticed between my two cranky villagers Wolfgang and Groucho is that Groucho's voice is way deeper than Wolfgang's. I think it has to do with the size of the animal? The bigger animals (i.e. Bears, Elephants) have deeper voices compared to that of smaller animals. Also personality wise, Groucho loves to sing, while Wolfgang usually reads.


Huh, that's interesting to me because again, when I look at the voice column on the spreadsheet Groucho and Wolfgang both have their pitch listed as "low". So does Chief, who's a wolf like Wolfgang, but then Static's is also listed as low and he's a squirrel... however, I know that not all crankies have a low pitch because Bruce and Cyd's are both listed as normal (among others), though when I looked at all the crankies on the spreadsheet I didn't see any listed as high which I suppose makes sense as crankies have deep voices. If species does come into play here, maybe a cranky wolf or elephant's "low" pitched voice is different than a squirrel's of the same pitch, for example? I'm hoping someone who's actually looked at the data and really understands it will be able to help out here, because I'm just going off my own potentially flawed understanding of the spreadsheet.


----------



## GEEBRASS (Apr 27, 2020)

Dang, I've got no Fashions, no Musics.


----------



## keybug55 (Apr 27, 2020)

I'm just thinking about the interests part

do they affect dialogue? Or mainly affect their outdoor activities? So far I'm thinking they're more likely to:

Fitness - lifting barbells
Music - sing
Play - do the lil airplane run
Education - Looking at things with an eyeglass/reading

not entirely sure what Nature or Fashion means, someone help me out?


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 27, 2020)

This is interesting but makes sense a little bit, Ankha and Diana while similar are also a bit different


----------



## telluric (Apr 27, 2020)

I'm kind of sad because Pate was my first peppy villager and I fell in love with her! Then I got Audie because I really wanted her. But Audie and Pate just give me basically the same dialogue all the time. I love them both to death but I might need to move one of them out to keep some variety


----------



## moonbell (Apr 27, 2020)

keybug55 said:


> not entirely sure what Nature or Fashion means, someone help me out?



Nature - leans down and studies things with a book (there's 3 - flowers, bug, fish)
Fashion - The only one I've had so far for a little while liked to wander around town wearing a bow (that I didn't give her!) and carried a cute purse when doing that


----------



## aibo (Apr 27, 2020)

keybug55 said:


> I'm just thinking about the interests part
> 
> do they affect dialogue? Or mainly affect their outdoor activities? So far I'm thinking they're more likely to:
> 
> ...


The interests do not affect dialogue. The NpcTalkType bool _does_, but it appears to only influence one tree. Going to make a post about this in a second.

I don't have the data on this personally but Ninji mentioned that the interests seem vaguely correlated to probabilities of certain actions, which seems to accurately represent how it feels in game. For example, any villager type can lift barbells, but it might be the case that the fitness types do this more frequently.

Very small things are influenced, too, like how Nature types are more likely to pause and look up at the sky.


----------



## Cutiekuma (Apr 27, 2020)

I have 2 "jock" villagers and they have very different voices and talk about fitness but seem to be saying completely different things most of the time!


----------



## aibo (Apr 27, 2020)

Personality Subtypes - The Details
					

The Explanation The New Horizons Companion Guide leaves an infuriatingly exciting note on the page detailing personality types- "each resident can have one of eight personality types, each with two sub-types". It leaves you with more questions than it does answers.  I don't claim to know...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				



Here's everything we know definitively about the sub-types.

Make sure to read through the specific dialogue influenced if you're unafraid of spoilers and let me know what you think!


----------



## DemTaro (May 2, 2020)

I know there's only two subtypes but, even if the dialogues tend to be the same, I notice some differences between my 3 smugs. I suppose in my case Raymond and Marshal are the same and Lopez is the other type but there's similarities between Raymond and Lopez too. 

Marshal sings a lot, a whole lot. Apart from that he likes to sit in rivers, catch bugs and just walk around with his bag. I've never seen Marshal in the museum. Raymond is similar but he likes flowers a lot and is always looking at them with a book in his hands. He visits the aquarium often. Sings a lot too. 
Lopez visits the museum daily. He likes the bugs and fossils and recently he was the o ly one who suggested helping with the art wing in the museum. I've only seen him singing once, he doesn't catch bugs at all but López is either reading books or looking at flowers, trees and bugs with his magnifier (I've never seen Marshal and Raymond with a magnifying glass). 

Raymond and Lopez are my favorite villagers so I've been really attentive to how they act!


----------



## Imbri (May 2, 2020)

I think maybe I'm not understanding this right, but I'm trying to figure out if the villagers I move out and scan back in (starters so they get their default houses) will have the same basic quirks. Or is it random each time a villager moves in?


----------



## Blueskyy (May 2, 2020)

I’m trying to figure out subtypes too. At first I thought Apollo acted different from Wolfgang, but then I noticed a lot of similar dialogue too.


----------



## Dewy (May 2, 2020)

Omg this is really interesting!!
With my two normals, I’ve definitely noticed differences 
Marina is v weird and sings ALL THE TIME everywhere she goes, and is just generally always happy and sweet. Fauna is more anxious and always thinking about others and concerned about things, and I’ve only seen her sing in a group a handful of times.

My uchis, Reneigh and Shari, seem exactly the same! Lol

	Post automatically merged: May 2, 2020



Last_bus_home said:


> It’s a game changed for me totally, I want another Lazy but now I’d choose based on getting the other sub-type if I could!! Anyone know anyone who digs into the code? I think we really need the dataminers on this.
> 
> Also, Punchy is the BEST, new favourite villager and the first time I’ve ever loved a Lazy personality, not just looks. He’s a gem, super eccentric.
> 
> ...



Yes this is my experience with Fauna! She’s so low key and subdued compared to Marina


----------



## moonbell (May 2, 2020)

Imbri said:


> I think maybe I'm not understanding this right, but I'm trying to figure out if the villagers I move out and scan back in (starters so they get their default houses) will have the same basic quirks. Or is it random each time a villager moves in?



It's set in stone. You can check out the spreadsheet linked earlier to see.


----------



## AccfSally (May 2, 2020)

Sally (Normal)- Music/sings a lot.
Static (Cranky)- Music/also sings a lot.
Marshal (Smug)- Music/and he also sings a lot.
Genji (Jock)- Fitness/Always has a barbell out.
Francine (Snooty)- Fashion/She's always looking in a fashion magazine at her house.
Poppy (Normal)- Education/she wears glasses and sits around outside reading.
Sylvana (Normal)- Nature/She holds up a book looking at flowers, trees or bugs outside.
Claude (Lazy)- Nature/He does the same thing as Sylvana.
Bonbon (Peppy)- Playing/She's always outside playing airplane. 
Hazel (Big Sister)- Playing/does the same thing as Bonbon.


----------



## Imbri (May 2, 2020)

moonbell said:


> It's set in stone. You can check out the spreadsheet linked earlier to see.


Thank you! For a while there I was worried I wouldn't get my empty-headed Snake back.


----------

